# Kuwait, Bahrain, Riyadh, or Doha for 111AED!



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

FYI, in case you are planning a visa run this weekend or just want to go check out Kuwait, Bahrain, Riyadh or Doha during this week. You can fly for 111AED using jazeera airways. Details are on their homepage.

jazeeraairwaysdotcom


----------

